# trying to get bloodline info



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi i recently got a pit pup an i know the dads bloodline but not sure about the mom. on the papers it says her number is (K11506AP-08) KRAZY M'S "SANDI". Any info would be great thanks.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

what registry? i couldnt find any info.


----------



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

adba. ok im sorry im new at this so i got confused. lol the mom of my pups name is chloe her number is 12347ap44. Also if this helps chloe dad number is 11612ap97 and chloe moms the one i posted earlier.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

its ok. peds can be hard to read sometimes. what's Chloe's full name i cant get the numbers to do anything... or maybe take a pic of the ped?


----------



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

chloe turner


----------



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

i cant post pics up for some reason but my cell is 3373543614 if u wanna text me an i can send u the one pic i have of the paperwork. i just have the one pic on my phone i dont have the paperwork with me ima get all that when i pick pup up


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

never heard a name like that on a dog. u sure thats not the owner? most dog names are long like UWP NC-STYLE'S BRINGING THE HEAT CGC "Scorch" or if they have no titles or call name it will still have a kennel name Performance Kennels Crixus.


Dog names i used belong to AmericanPit13 btw lol


----------



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

well on the pic i have doesnt show chloe it shows her parents cause i wanted to see what bloodline chloe is. chloe dad is (Jones' "blue eyed boy") thats how its on paper work
i can see is parents also the sire is (kramer's "blue son") dam is ( triple-d's "blue princess")


----------



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

i see chloes sir and dam also if that helps


----------



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

sorry not chloes i meant chloes moms sire an dam.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

here's an online ped for Kramer's Blue Son. Online Pedigrees :: :: KRAMER'S BLUE SON :: [258352] which has a lil Hemphill abd Heinzl but a lot of "unknown"

now this one makes no sense to me Triple-D's "blue princess" doesnt come up but Triple D Kennels : Blue Pit Bulls, Puppies for sale, American pit bull terrier, pitbull puppies, pit bull terrier, stud service and blue pit bulldogs they are American Bullies and would NOT do well in ADBA. and not very good Bullies at that.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

If you look at the produced page you will see Triple-D's Destiny. IMO those dogs from that kennel have very poor structure and are definitely NOT American Pit Bull Terriers. As stated above they are American Bullies. So even though your ADBA papers say APBT the pups is actually an AmBully mix.


----------

